# كيف يعمل عداد السرعة في السيارة Speedometers



## م.محمود جمال (25 مارس 2009)

على لوحة العدادات dashboard في السيارة يوجد العديد من الشاشات التي تزودنا بمعلومات عن حالة الزيت ودرجة الحرارة والمسافة المقطوعة وعداد السرعة الذي يحتل مركز الصدارة لأهميته. وظيفة عداد السرعة speedometer هو تحديد سرعة السيارة بوحدة الكيلومتر لكل ساعة و بوحدة الميل لكل ساعة. فكرة عمل عداد السرعة بسيطة وتعتمد على العلاقة بين التيار الكهربي والمجال المغناطيسي والازدواج الميكانيكي لنحصل على قياس دقيق لسرعة السيارة. 

وفي هذا المقال من كيف تعمل الأشياء سوف نتحدث عن أنواع عدادات السرعة وكيف تعمل وما هو مستقبل هذه التكنولوجيا. 



لقد كانت عدادات السرعة في السابق باهظة الثمن مثلها مثل أي تكنولوجيا حديثة وكان تركيبها في السيارة يعتبر إضافات لمن يرغب في امتلاكه في سيارته عند شراءها. وفي عام 1910 بدأت شركات صناعة السيارات تعتمد وجود عداد السرعة في كل سياراتها. ومن أوائل الشركات التي اختصت في صناعة عدادات السرعة هي شركة Otto Schulze Autometer والتي تعرف عداداتها باسم OSA وكذلك شركة Siemens وتعرف عداداتها باسم VDO. تم إنتاج أول عداد OSA في العام 1923 ومنذ ذلك الوقت وبعد مرور 60 عاماً تقريبا لم تختلف فكرة عمل عدادات السرعة. العدادات وكيف سوف تصبح في المستقبل القريب. 


أنواع عدادات السرعة Types of Speedometers 


يوجد نوعين من عدادات السرعة النوع الأول هو النوع الالكتروني والنوع الثاني هو الميكانيكي. ولان العداد الالكتروني يعتبر تقنية حديثة الاختراع فان هذا النوع من العدادات لم يظهر إلا في مطلع العام 1993. وسوف نركز في هذا المقال على العدادات الميكانيكية والتي تعرف باسم عدادات eddy-current speedometer. 

تعتبر شركة Otto Schulze الأمريكية صاحبة براءة اختراع عدادات eddy-current في العام 1902 وقد دعت الحاجة الملحة لهذه العدادات بعد انتشار السيارات وخصوصا بعد أن أصبحت تسير بسرعات كبيرة، وازدادت حوادث السير وبدأت تسن قوانين لتحديد السرعة القصوى في الطرق السريعة وتكليف جهاز خاص من الشرطة لمراقبة تنفيذ حد السرعة القصوى ومن يخالفه يتعرض لعواقب سنتها القوانين والنظم المعمول بها في الدولة. 




الأجزاء الأساسية في عدادات eddy-current 

قبل ان نلقي نظرة على الأجزاء الأساسية للعداد نتطرق لفكرة سريعة عن فكرة عمل السيارة والتي تشمل العمليات الأساسية التالية: 

(1) يزود مكبس محرك السيارة بالطاقة من خلال احترق خليط من الهواء والوقود لتحريك المكبس للأعلى والأسفل داخل الاسطوانة. 

(2) تتحول الحركة الرئيسية للمكبس إلى حركة دورانية عن طريق الكرانك شافت crankshaft. 

(3) يحرك الكرانك شافت إطارات السيارة. 

(4) يقوم ناقل السرعات بتحويل الطاقة من الكرانك شافت إلى الإطارات. 

(5) يكون ناقل السرعات مزود بتروس مختلفة تستخدم في التحكم بسرعة الإطارات. 

(6) تتحرك السيارة تحت تأثير دوران إطاراتها. 


لقياس سرعة السيارة، فانه يجب ان نستطيع قياس سرعة دوران الإطارات أو ناقل السرعات ومن ثم إرسال هذه المعلومات إلى العداد. في معظم السيارات تعتمد العدادات على سرعة الناقل. ويتم هذا عن طريق ملامسة تروس الناقل لكابل خاص يسمى drive cable. 





يتكون هذا الكابل من عدد من الملفات التي تحيط بسلك مركزي في نهايته ترس مغزلي. ومن ميزات هذا الكابل انه مرن جدا مما يسمح بتمريره بين أجزاء مختلفة حتى يصل لصندوق ناقل السرعات ويتم توصيله بمجموعة التروس داخله. ويكون الطرف الثاني للكابل متصل مع عداد السرعات. 






كابل السرعة drive cable 

الجزء الهام الآخر لعداد السرعات هو عبارة عن مغناطيس دائم متصل مع الكابل بواسطة ترس لولبي الشكل. المغناطيس مثبت داخل كوب معدني يعرف باسم speedcup. يتصل هذا الكوب بإبرة مثبتة على زنبرك صغير وهذه الإبرة هي التي تشير إلى سرعة السيارة على لوحة العداد. 





الصورة على اليمين كابل السرعة متصل مع صندوق ناقل السرعات، والصورة على اليسار داخل ناقل السرعات حيث يتصل نهاية الكابل ذو الترس المغزلي بناقل التروس. 


والآن سوف نرى كيف يستخدم هذا النظام البسيط في قياس سرعة السيارة. 


فكرة عمل عداد السرعات Eddy-Current 

لنفترض ان سيارة تتحرك بسرعة ثابتة على طريق سريع، وهذا يعني ان تروس ناقل السرعات وعمود الحركة driveshaft تدور بسرعة تتطابق مع سرعة السيارة. ويعني أيضا ان مغزل كابل السرعة يدور بنفس السرعة وفي نهاية الكابل حيث يوجد المغناطيس الدائم في حركة أيضا. 



عندما دوران المغناطيس يصدر عنه مجال مغناطيسي متغير يولد قوة على كوب السرعة speedcup. هذه القوة تسبب تيارا كهربيا يمر في الكوب المعدني في صورة تيار كهربي دوامي يعرف باسم eddy currents. وفي بعض التطبيقات يعتبر التيار الدوامي eddy current طاقة مفقودة وغير مرغوب فيها. ولكن في حالتنا هذه يقوم التيار الدوامي بتوليد قوة ازدواج تبذل شغلا على كوب السرعة speedcup. كوب السرعة والإبرة المثبتة عليه تدوران في نفس اتجاه المجال المغناطيسي. ولكن الإبرة سوف تتحرك فقط بالمقدار المسموح لها بالحركة والمحدد بالملف الزنبركي حيث تتعادل قوة الملف الزنبركي مع قوة الازدواج. 

عندما تزداد أو تقل سرعة السيارة فان المغناطيس وكوب السرعة speedcup سوف تتأثر سرعة دورانهما بالمقابل فإذا ازدادت السرعة مثلا فان المجال المغناطيسي المتولد سيكون اقوي وستكون التيارات الدوامية اكبر وتكون قوة الازدواج اكبر وبالتالي تنحرف الإبرة بمقدار اكبر. ويحدث العكس تماما إذا قلت سرعة السيارة. 



عداد السرعات الالكتروني The Electronic Speedometer 


يستقبل العداد الالكتروني معلوماته عن السرعة من خلال مجس سرعة السيارة vehicle speed sensor ويعرف باسم VSS ولا يستخدم كابل السرعة. يتم تثبيت مجس VSS على ناقل السرعات أو على الكرانك شافت ويحتوي على قرص معدني مسنن، مثبت على ملف مغناطيسي، وعند دوران القرص فان أسنانه سوف تقطع خطوط المجال المغناطيسي فينتج عن ذلك نبضات كهربية ترسل إلى الكمبيوتر. ومن خلال تردد هذه النبضات يتم احتساب سرعة السيارة وتعرض على شاشة رقمية مصممة حسب نوع السيارة. 





أجزاء عداد السرعات الالكتروني 


معايرة عداد السرعة Calibration 

يجب معايرة عداد السرعة بحيث نضمن ان تكون قوة الازدواج الناتجة عن المجال المغناطيسي تكافئ سرعة السيارة. وعملية المعايرة تأخذ في الحسبان الكثير من العوامل التي تعتمد على نوع التروس المستخدمة في السيارة وقطر العجلات والكثير من الأمور التقنية التي لها علاقة بسرعة السيارة. 

تتم عملية المعايرة من قبل الشركة المنتجة للسيارة، ويمكن لمالك السيارة من إعادة عملية المعايرة من خلال تعديلات طفيفة على الملف الزنبركي الحامل للإبرة أو في المغناطيس. 

ومن الجدير ذكره ان مصنعي عدادات السرعة يقدرون دقة هذه العدادات في مدى من 2% إلى 5% إما بالزيادة أو النقصان ولا يمكن ان تصنع عدادات تعطي دقة تصل إلى 100% وتستمر هذه العدادات في الدقة المدونة عليها إلا إذا طرأت بعض التغيرات على السيارة مثل تغيير الإطارات وهنا يتطلب إعادة معايرة عداد السرعة. 


تطورات مستقبلية على عدادات السرعة 

يعتبر مكان تواجد عداد سرعة السيارة في مكانها الحالي غير صحيح حيث يتطلب على السائق النظر للأسفل لتفحص سرعة السيارة وهذا يعني ان عين السائق ليست على الطريق لفترة من الزمن قد تصل لثانية، فإذا كانت السيارة تسير بسرعة 100 كيلومتر في الساعة فان هذا يعني ان السيارة سوف تقطع خلال هذه الثانية مسافة 28 متر تقريبا. 





طورت شركة سمينس نظاما أفضل من الموجود حاليا حيث تعرض بيانات سرعة السيارة على الزجاج الأمامي للسيارة كما في الطائرات الحربية. 


هذه هي فكرة عمل عداد قياس السرعات ولمزيد من المعلومات يمكنك الاستعانة بالموضوعات التالية: 

Siemens VDO Automotive 

Visteon Corporation 

Speedometers.com 

Speedometers and Gauges 

Speedometer Plus 
منقوللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل:1::1:


----------



## اسامة القاسى (27 مارس 2009)

ياريت ياباش مهندس ترفق بعض الصور التى توضح اكثر فكرة العمل


----------



## العقاب الهرم (27 مارس 2009)




----------



## grafidustrial (27 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلاً على المعلومات القيمة.


----------



## زيد جبار (27 مارس 2009)

رائع دائما يا اخي وفقك الله وبارك فيك


----------



## م.محمود جمال (7 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## حسن الأديب (8 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلاً على المعلومات وجزيت عنها كل الخير


----------



## م.محمود جمال (17 أبريل 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد غسان شربك (19 نوفمبر 2009)

السيد المهندس محمود جمال :
تحية لك على دقة اختيارك لمواضيعك الفنية التي ان دلت فتدل على خبرتك واهتمامك وارجو لك دوام التوفيق 
محمد غسان شربك


----------



## محمد غسان شربك (19 نوفمبر 2009)

الاستاذ المحترم السيد العقاب الهرم :
تحية كلها الاحترام وبعد :
ارجو شرح مخططك عن خليط الوقود والهواء الداخل عبر البخاخ الى المحرك فيتلقى البواجي مسببا في استمرارية عمل المحرك ومنه الى حساس ماقبل العادم ( اهو حساس ho2 ام حساس ماء ) وماهو ecm ؟ وماهو الحساس الاخر المرتبط معه ارجو الاجابة مع فائق التحية والاحترام
محمد غسان شربك


----------



## تيم يوسف (21 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا كتير موضوع ممتاز


----------



## سمير شربك (21 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا كثيرا على الموضوع 
ويعتبر عداد السرعة هاما جدا لجهة حساب استهلاك السيارة من الوقود والمراقبة ومفيد جدا 
لعمل الشركات التي تملك أسكول نقل كبير لجهة مراقبة الهدر 
وعلى عداد السيارة يقوم مشرفو الآليات بمراقبة غيار الزيوت والكوليات والفلاتر والإطارات وغيرها الكثير


----------



## egole (5 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Sami_1988 (2 مارس 2010)

هل يمكنني ان اخذ هذه السرعة واشتغل عليها كأي فولتيه ,
الرجاء الرد بالطريقة اذا امكن 
محتاجها في مشروع التخرج . وشكرا


----------



## bouziane.1962 (9 أبريل 2010)

العلم يبني بيوتا لااساس لها.................................................................................................


----------



## ali_mohands (11 أبريل 2010)

شكراا


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (21 أبريل 2010)

شـــــــــــــــــــــاكريـــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## الخط المستقيم (24 أبريل 2010)

شكرا كان التقرير مفيد جدا ولكن يحتاج لصور


----------



## rabee78 (27 أبريل 2010)

مشكور ياغالي


----------



## black88star (29 أبريل 2010)

مشكور يديك الف عافية 
عـــــــــوآفي


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (9 يوليو 2010)

اريد معرفه اوزان رباط المسامير بمفتاح الساعه


----------



## الرسام الصغير (13 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على هذة المعلومات


----------



## م.سعد نجم (24 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## msejet (17 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أبوأحسان (18 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ... موضوع جميل ومفيد


----------



## علاء يوسف (27 أبريل 2011)

كل الشكر


----------



## side (19 مايو 2011)

برجاء وضع صورة للكابل توضح كيفية تركيبة ولكن جزيل الشكر


----------



## side (19 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا علىالموضوع وبرجاء ادرج صورة للعداد والكابل


----------



## قاسم الغريب (19 مايو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## acer.7 (19 مايو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## علاء يوسف (28 سبتمبر 2011)

كل الشكر


----------

